# Thoughts on Catch & Release walleye fishing?



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

What would you think about Michigan allowing C&R fishing for walleyes all year (keeping the same possession season dates)?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

May not participate, but I'd support it.

Problem could be that some people just cannot handle C&R when it comes to walleye. They catch a walleye they feel compelled to keep it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> May not participate, but I'd support it.
> 
> Problem could be that some people just cannot handle C&R when it comes to walleye. They catch a walleye they feel compelled to keep it.


We generally release way more than we keep..
<----<<<


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Joe Archer said:


> We generally release way more than we keep..
> <----<<<


You are probably not the majority. I know a lot of people who don't even bother fishing if they aren't keeping the fish. Especially true of walleye/perch fishing. Probably because they fight like turds compared to other species that are typically more C&R.


----------



## TippyDamGuy (Mar 7, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> You are probably not the majority. I know a lot of people who don't even bother fishing if they aren't keeping the fish. Especially true of walleye/perch fishing. Probably because they fight like turds compared to other species that are typically more C&R.


I'm with Joe Archer on this, and most of my hard core fishing buddies are as well. I probably keep 1 walleye for every 20 I catch. Hell, I C&R most panfish as well, with the exception of perch. I have never kept a bass or pike, ever.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

TippyDamGuy said:


> I'm with Joe Archer on this, and most of my hard core fishing buddies are as well. I probably keep 1 walleye for every 20 I catch. Hell, I C&R most panfish as well, with the exception of perch. I have never kept a bass or pike, ever.


Birds of a feather flock together.

Lot of folks have a hard time releasing walleye. Even protect them by irrationally killing other species they perceive as threat to the golden species of walleye and perch.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> You are probably not the majority. I know a lot of people who don't even bother fishing if they aren't keeping the fish. Especially true of walleye/perch fishing. Probably because they fight like turds compared to other species that are typically more C&R.


Oh! We usually will keep a limit, but there were days in June last year where 3 of us could catch 100, to keep 18. 
I tell everyone "if it goes in the livewell it stays.... so be happy with whatever you keep, we are not culling one for another". 
<----<<<


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

I believe in catch and release during the spring when fish are caught shallow but not during the summer on the central basin when fish are caught maybe 50' to 60' down. when they come up there eyes are bulging out. I think the mortality rate on these fish is just to high.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> I believe in catch and release during the spring when fish are caught shallow but not during the summer on the central basin when fish are caught maybe 50' to 60' down. when they come up there eyes are bulging out. I think the mortality rate on these fish is just to high.


I think what was meant is C&R where the season is currently closed, like saginaw river for example. The proposal would be to allow fishing during the spawn, but catch and release only. Totally agree with you on fishing C&R where they'll die anyway.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Wouldn’t mind seeing it but I agree that some people have trouble releasing walleye into anything but hot oil. Great Lakes are always open, if you’re inland you can always fish for bass and release any incidental walleye you happen to catch. Bass fishing through the ice is growing in popularity.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> You are probably not the majority. I know a lot of people who don't even bother fishing if they aren't keeping the fish. Especially true of walleye/perch fishing. Probably because they fight like turds compared to other species that are typically more C&R.


Man I love the way a walleye thump feels. I think they are underrated in that department. Would I troll for them catch and release? Hell no. Would I jig them catch and release only? Absolutely!

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I would have no problem c&r walleye. I just think the majority of the people who fish couldn’t do it and resist the temptation. the C/O’s would have their hands full on every body of water. I get wierd looks as it is from my dads side when I tell them I like fishing for bass “ why are you going to fish if your just going to release them?”
. These are what I would consider avid outdoorsmen too. Wife won’t eat fish or other game so it’s pointless for me to fill a freezer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

C&R is some of the most enjoyable fishing you can do. No work, no mess later!


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> C&R is some of the most enjoyable fishing you can do. No work, no mess later!


That’s a true statement. Nothing like knowing after fishing all day I can just put the boat up either lay on the couch or go to bed


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Mostly released bass and carp, kept a few bass but not many. I would sometime just stop fishing when I caught more than I really wanted to clean.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Walleyes fight like a wet sock. If they didn't taste great, I wouldn't even fish for them. But they DO taste great, so I catch my limit every chance I get. And I fish for Steelhead to have real fun fighting fish.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

All for it! Likewise C+R pike in inland waters. I've found 'eyes caught casting or trolling cranks without being tethered by planers fight better than their reputation has it. Not the kind of aerial acrobatics that a pike, musky, or bass may put on, but decent sized ones can dig pretty good.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Turds, wet socks, boots, man walleyes feelings are going to get hurt! 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## TippyDamGuy (Mar 7, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> Walleyes fight like a wet sock. If they didn't taste great, I wouldn't even fish for them. But they DO taste great, so I catch my limit every chance I get. And I fish for Steelhead to have real fun fighting fish.


I'd rather catch a 4# walleye jigging in 20' of water with spinning gear than a 20# king salmon on trolling gear in lake Michigan any day.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

TippyDamGuy said:


> I'd rather catch a 4# walleye jigging in 20' of water with spinning gear than a 20# king salmon on trolling gear in lake Michigan any day.


Why is that? You can't possibly mean the fight. Maybe just the fact you're holding the rod for the bite?


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Salmon and steelhead fisherman can do it, why cant we?

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

The only time I can possibly remember mention of targeting or harassing a certain fish out of season was bass pre 2015. If one was to target walleye using legal methods during the closure what rule or fisheries order would be violated if releasing all out of season fish?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

4h20 said:


> The only time I can possibly remember mention of targeting or harassing a certain fish out of season was bass pre 2015. If one was to target walleye using legal methods during the closure what rule or fisheries order would be violated if releasing all out of season fish?


Ask @Walleye5-0


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> It would also open waters currently closed to all fishing.
> 
> I'm not positive about this but would take or "attempt to take" be equivalent to targeting?


The way the word taken is used in the definitions and terms section of the fishing guide under the term "possession limit" denotes fish you keep.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

4h20 said:


> The way the word taken is used in the definitions and terms section of the fishing guide under the term "possession limit" denotes fish you keep.


How do you "attempt to keep" a fish but not be successful in doing so?


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> How do you "attempt to keep" a fish but not be successful in doing so?


You could be attempting to snag salmon out of a small hole filled with nothing but salmon and get caught before successfully getting one. Attempting to take something in an illegal manner.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

4h20 said:


> You could be attempting to snag salmon out of a small hole filled with nothing but salmon and get caught before successfully getting one. Attempting to take something in an illegal manner.


It doesn't say that. It says take or attempt to take out of the open season for the species. Doesn't split by the method


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> It doesn't say that. It says take or attempt to take out of the open season for the species. Doesn't split by the method


It doesn't say much at all. If salmon was not open at the time the method would not matter.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

4h20 said:


> It doesn't say much at all. If salmon was not open at the time the method would not matter.


Right because you aren't supposed to go after them.

What's the point of gear restrictions if the intent was to leave the spawners alone?


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

C&R no problem, I have an issue with culling, seen people do it with the fish floatin. to each his own. tightlines


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> Right because you aren't supposed to go after them.
> 
> What's the point of gear restrictions if the intent was to leave the spawners alone?


I don't know what the intent was with gear restrictions. The guide does not mention intent of gear restrictions. For all I know the intent of the gear restrictions could be to reduce the number of people fishing over all. Or just to reduce the number of certain species caught. I have been looking for over an hour to find where it says you can't target out of season fish for C and R or what would be considered targeting. I guess my point at the moment is what rule or regulation says I can't C and R the walleye during the closed season. The rules say that is exactly what I am supposed to do. And I do.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

4h20 said:


> I don't know what the intent was with gear restrictions. The guide does not mention intent of gear restrictions. For all I know the intent of the gear restrictions could be to reduce the number of people fishing over all. Or just to reduce the number of certain species caught. I have been looking for over an hour to find where it says you can't target out of season fish for C and R or what would be considered targeting. I guess my point at the moment is what rule or regulation says I can't C and R the walleye during the closed season. The rules say that is exactly what I am supposed to do. And I do.


The rules with the restrictions allow you to basically fish for perch.

I'm just curious what a CO would think of targeting walleye out of season even if C&R. You're right I cant find direct wording unless it falls under "attempt to take."


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

I am visited by the DNR almost every year fishing the Tittabawassee during the closed season. They usually ask what I am fishing for. Last time I told her for fun. Was all good as I wasn't doing anything wrong.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Not that long ago many people fished for “pike” in May. So many people that it was part of the equation for opening the year round bass c&r season. But bass aren’t spawning in May or at least aren’t done before the traditional opener. 

Year round in all the lakes that don’t have reproduction, closed in the ones that do and/or their spawning rivers. Works for me.


----------



## Walleye5-0 (Feb 15, 2019)

4h20 said:


> I don't know what the intent was with gear restrictions. The guide does not mention intent of gear restrictions. For all I know the intent of the gear restrictions could be to reduce the number of people fishing over all. Or just to reduce the number of certain species caught. I have been looking for over an hour to find where it says you can't target out of season fish for C and R or what would be considered targeting. I guess my point at the moment is what rule or regulation says I can't C and R the walleye during the closed season. The rules say that is exactly what I am supposed to do. And I do.


The intent with gear restrictions, specifically hook and shank, is to prevent snagging when fish are spawning thick in the rivers, and for targeting fish out of season.

Fisheries Order 215.18 (B) states a person shall not take, catch, kill, or attempt to take, catch, or kill any of the fish named in this order except during the seasons that are specified below for each species of fish named in this Order.

(B)(2)(d) states the possession dates (of walleye).

Many cases are made based on an officers training and experience. For example, trolling for musky is quite unique and is easily argued in court. When bass was not CIR all year, tossing a big top water was also easily argued in court. A good CO can watch you fish and recognize what your are targeting based on your equipment, then argue that in court quite easily, and if necessary bring in others to testify.

The point being, we have closures to let the fish spawn and not be harassed. In my opinion, being a sportsman, and leaving my job out of it, we should take it upon ourselves to leave the fish be and not intentionally target them out of season.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

Walleye5-0 said:


> The point being, we have closures to let the fish spawn and not be harassed. In my opinion, being a sportsman, and leaving my job out of it, we should take it upon ourselves to leave the fish be and not intentionally target them out of season.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not trying to be cynical because I completely agree with you. But why is the opener in northern Michigan on the same day as southern Michigan when the northern fish are still stacked in the rivers spawning, due to the colder water temperatures? Wouldn't it be prudent to delay the opener above a certain latitude to allow these fish to spawn before being caught? Just wondering what the logic is behind this if we're trying to prevent fish from being caught before they have a chance to spawn.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

fels340 said:


> Not trying to be cynical because I completely agree with you. But why is the opener in northern Michigan on the same day as southern Michigan when the northern fish are still stacked in the rivers spawning, due to the colder water temperatures? Wouldn't it be prudent to delay the opener above a certain latitude to allow these fish to spawn before being caught? Just wondering what the logic is behind this if we're trying to prevent fish from being caught before they have a chance to spawn.


Most eyes are done spawning from what I’ve seen in UP rivers by the time the season opens.


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

Walleye5-0 said:


> The intent with gear restrictions, specifically hook and shank, is to prevent snagging when fish are spawning thick in the rivers, and for targeting fish out of season.
> 
> Fisheries Order 215.18 (B) states a person shall not take, catch, kill, or attempt to take, catch, or kill any of the fish named in this order except during the seasons that are specified below for each species of fish named in this Order.
> 
> ...


That law is garbage. Thanks for posting it though. I am not sure what your point is with musky. Musky is open to catch and release fishing all year state wide.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

4h20 said:


> That law is garbage. Thanks for posting it though. I am not sure what your point is with musky. Musky is open to catch and release fishing all year state wide.


I dont recall when exactly musky changed but it was recent. I took the musky thing as an example of how it's not that hard to convict someone.


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> I dont recall when exactly musky changed but it was recent. I took the musky thing as an example of how it's not that hard to convict someone.


 April 1st 2018. So every person who was following the rules who caught a walleye while sucker fishing in the Saginaw, tibb, or up in Omer prior to the opener was in violation. Also anyone who caught a walleye or pike while perch fishing the cuts or Saginaw river before the opener was also in violation even though they were released. That is pure crap.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

4h20 said:


> April 1st 2018. So every person who was following the rules who caught a walleye while sucker fishing in the Saginaw, tibb, or up in Omer prior to the opener was in violation. Also anyone who caught a walleye or pike while perch fishing the cuts or Saginaw river before the opener was also in violation. That is pure crap.


No... only if targeting them. Incidentals on legal gear is okay.


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> No... only if targeting them. Incidentals on legal gear is okay.


According to FO 215.18, Statewide Seasons "A person shall not take,catch or kill or attempt to take, catch or kill any of the species of fish named in this order except during the seasons listed below". Nowhere in this order does it mention incidentals on legal gear. Maybe in some other FO?


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

I have to wonder why are these FO's not in the fishing guide. All fishing rules and regulations should be in there.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

4h20 said:


> I have to wonder why are these FO's not in the fishing guide. All fishing rules and regulations should be in there.


It's meant to be a summary I think. The FO overrules.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

fels340 said:


> Not trying to be cynical because I completely agree with you. But why is the opener in northern Michigan on the same day as southern Michigan when the northern fish are still stacked in the rivers spawning, due to the colder water temperatures? Wouldn't it be prudent to delay the opener above a certain latitude to allow these fish to spawn before being caught? Just wondering what the logic is behind this if we're trying to prevent fish from being caught before they have a chance to spawn.


Walleye opener came up at a DNR meeting last year and the spawn in the NLP was discussed. At least one biologist had a preference for a later opener. I could see having a NLP opener on the second Saturday of May for anything north of M55. This would preserve a weekend opener, put it a couple weekends after traditional trout opener, be an easy to understand line and protect spawners in the waters that have them. Keeping it simple is important. I'm sure there would still be someone who would get confused because M55 runs on the east side of Lake Missaukee. I'm afraid that singling out Burt, Mullet and a few others for a later start would be way too confusing for many people.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

4h20 said:


> According to FO 215.18, Statewide Seasons "A person shall not take,catch or kill or attempt to take, catch or kill any of the species of fish named in this order except during the seasons listed below". Nowhere in this order does it mention incidentals on legal gear. Maybe in some other FO?


That addresses incidentals. You can't target out of season fish with intent and you can't keep them when you catch them without intent. If you catch an out of season fish without intentionally targeting it (walleye while perch fishing) you may immediately return it to the water without penalty. This FO was obviously written to cut people who accidentally catch an out of season fish some slack and you're complaining about it anyway. You just can't please some people.


4h20 said:


> I have to wonder why are these FO's not in the fishing guide. All fishing rules and regulations should be in there.


 Printing the guide is already a huge cost, do you want to triple the size of it?. I'll admit though that the general public is probably dying to know about *FO-236* - Special Fishing Regulations Spring Mill Pond, Island Lake Recreation Area, Livingston County. 

I'm sure that if you want printed copies of all the FO's you can send a SASE to Lansing with a $50 check and they'll get them to you.


----------



## St.Croix (Mar 31, 2018)

M

Sent from my SM-P580 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

kzoofisher said:


> That addresses incidentals. You can't target out of season fish with intent and you can't keep them when you catch them without intent. If you catch an out of season fish without intentionally targeting it (walleye while perch fishing) you may immediately return it to the water without penalty. This FO was obviously written to cut people who accidentally catch an out of season fish some slack and you're complaining about it anyway. You just can't please some people.
> Printing the guide is already a huge cost, do you want to triple the size of it?. I'll admit though that the general public is probably dying to know about *FO-236* - Special Fishing Regulations Spring Mill Pond, Island Lake Recreation Area, Livingston County.
> 
> I'm sure that if you want printed copies of all the FO's you can send a SASE to Lansing with a $50 check and they'll get them to you.


Incidentals is not mentioned. It specifically says you can't catch a fish out of season. No exception is listed for walleye or pike.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

It’s not easy to write clear, concise, comprehensive laws. Many are confusing or suspect. That’s why God created judges, and the devil created lawyers


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

4h20 said:


> Incidentals is not mentioned. It specifically says you can't catch a fish out of season. No exception is listed for walleye or pike.


 No crime without intent. By your reasoning the SCR should be closed to fishing except a few weeks a year when sturgeon season is open. And all type 4 rivers shouldn’t exist. You need to look at all the rules, not nit pick absurd scenarios based on single phrases. I guess you’re one of the people who would be tripped up by my Missaukee example.


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

kzoofisher said:


> No crime without intent. By your reasoning the SCR should be closed to fishing except a few weeks a year when sturgeon season is open. And all type 4 rivers shouldn’t exist. You need to look at all the rules, not nit pick absurd scenarios based on single phrases. I guess you’re one of the people who would be tripped up by my Missaukee example.


What are you talking about? Having a discussion about walleye. I live and fish in Saginaw. I could give a crap about scr or type 4 streams or your rattle snakes. Why don't you go back and read this thread again. I think you are tripping or something.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Please, just go fishing.


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

I wish the rivers were not raging around my house. Might have to hit up the marina and see if anything is going on there.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm more of a fillet and release guy! I enjoy fishing for food.

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

gatorman841 said:


> Most eyes are done spawning from what I’ve seen in UP rivers by the time the season opens.


I'm not sure how you came up with this observation. I live on Mullett Lake. I have a good friend who lives between the mouths of the Indian and Sturgeon Rivers on Burt Lake. I can assure you that there are numerous unspawned females in the rivers here right now. Prodigious amounts of unspawned females have been removed from these rivers and the Cheboygan and Black Rivers in the past week. It was even worse last year because of the late spring. For lakes that are completely dependent on natural reproduction, this is devastating to the future fishery. These lakes are decent fisheries right now but imagine how good they would be if we allowed all the females to spawn before removing them from the system.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

4h20 said:


> What are you talking about? Having a discussion about walleye. I live and fish in Saginaw. I could give a crap about scr or type 4 streams or your rattle snakes. Why don't you go back and read this thread again. I think you are tripping or something.


Missaukee is a lake.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> Missaukee is a lake.


Is that what he meant? I was almost curious but didn't have the energy to think about it.



4h20 said:


> every person who was following the rules who caught a walleye while sucker fishing in the Saginaw, tibb, or up in Omer prior to the opener *was in violation*. Also anyone who caught a walleye or pike while perch fishing the cuts or Saginaw river before the opener *was also in violation* even though they were released. That is pure crap.


 This is what you wrote and it is 100% wrong. That's the point we are arguing about. If accidentally catching a fish out of season was a violation all water containing out of season fish would be de facto closed. But accidentally doing it isn't a violation, intentionally doing it is, keeping one accidentally caught is. Back when bass was closed a lot of ice fishermen caught them while 'gill fishing. This was not illegal, it was not a violation. If the fact that you are on the water when some fish are out of season made it possible for you to accidentally violate the water would be closed, like some areas are. The rule isn’t “pure crap” but your interpretation of it is.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

kzoofisher said:


> Is that what he meant? I was almost curious but didn't have the energy to think about it.
> 
> This is what you wrote and it is 100% wrong. That's the point we are arguing about. If accidentally catching a fish out of season was a violation all water containing out of season fish would be de facto closed. But accidentally doing it isn't a violation, intentionally doing it is, keeping one accidentally caught is. Back when bass was closed a lot of ice fishermen caught them while 'gill fishing. This was not illegal, it was not a violation. If the fact that you are on the water when some fish are out of season made it possible for you to accidentally violate the water would be closed, like some areas are. The rule isn’t “pure crap” but your interpretation of it is.


LMAO! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

fels340 said:


> I'm not sure how you came up with this observation. I live on Mullett Lake. I have a good friend who lives between the mouths of the Indian and Sturgeon Rivers on Burt Lake. I can assure you that there are numerous unspawned females in the rivers here right now. Prodigious amounts of unspawned females have been removed from these rivers and the Cheboygan and Black Rivers in the past week. It was even worse last year because of the late spring. For lakes that are completely dependent on natural reproduction, this is devastating to the future fishery. These lakes are decent fisheries right now but imagine how good they would be if we allowed all the females to spawn before removing them from the system.


First off im talking upper peninsula river not the cheboygen in the lower easier if we both are on same page for the regulations. 
I came up with this observation from fishing the opener on little bay denoc for 10 years straight. A cpl unmentionables used to get big runs of eyes spawning around rapid river and they were always done by the opener and out in the big water. There is a few other unmentionables east and south of there then girls are also gone by the opener. So to stay on same page let me know some upper penn rivers that have good numbers of hens when the season opens back up on May 15th none I know or I would have fished them.


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

kzoofisher said:


> Is that what he meant? I was almost curious but didn't have the energy to think about it.
> 
> This is what you wrote and it is 100% wrong. That's the point we are arguing about. If accidentally catching a fish out of season was a violation all water containing out of season fish would be de facto closed. But accidentally doing it isn't a violation, intentionally doing it is, keeping one accidentally caught is. Back when bass was closed a lot of ice fishermen caught them while 'gill fishing. This was not illegal, it was not a violation. If the fact that you are on the water when some fish are out of season made it possible for you to accidentally violate the water would be closed, like some areas are. The rule isn’t “pure crap” but your interpretation of it is.


It wasn't my interpretation of 215.18b. This is what it says. Statewide seasons- A person shall not take,catch or kill or attempt to take, catch or kill any of the species of fish named in this order except during the seasons that are specified below for each species of fish named in this order. This is what I think is crap.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

ICEGUY said:


> I would not say easy to win,, Always been cannot continue to catch walleye after you have you limit on the boat. Leave a slot open. tightlinesyall


That is an incorrect statement. They clarified this rule last year to where it clearly states that you ARE allowed to continue fishing for a given species when you are at your possession limit as long as you “immediately” release them. Check the rule book and you will see it under the definitions section.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

CrawlerHarness said:


> I wouldn't call that a "clarification". The old policy was clear and punished as such.
> 
> This is a new policy.
> 
> ...


I would call it a clarification. The old policy focused on possession. That left too much grey area around how you defined “possession”. If you had your limit in your cooler and one in your net that you just landed, were you over your “possession” limit? Most COs would say no as long as you threw that last one back, however, some would ticket for that. Now it is clear.


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

Some of you guys really need to sit down and read the fishing guide book.


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

CrawlerHarness said:


> FYI.....but you are going to get yourself a big fine for continuing to fish when you have reached your limit of Walleye. You can continue to fish if you are targeting a different species.....but if you have crawler harnesses out, or crank baits.....you will get busted.
> 
> Also, a limit is for the day. So if you catch your limit of 5 in the morning and go back out and target the same species.....you will get busted. Especially if you are keeping more fish.
> 
> Heck, if you have 2 people in your house and they find more than 10 walleye in your freezer.....you can get busted for that too.


You in particular need to read the fishing guide book as you haven't a clue what is in there. You are way off on everything you stated above, including the fish in the freezer.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

One question. The season closes March 15th and re-opens the last Saturday in April. That's a month and a half, give or take a few days. Is it really that difficult to not go walleye fishing for that short of a period? The season is closed on the inland waterways to protect spawning fish for a reason.


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

mfs686 said:


> One question. The season closes March 15th and re-opens the last Saturday in April. That's a month and a half, give or take a few days. Is it really that difficult to not go walleye fishing for that short of a period? The season is closed on the inland waterways to protect spawning fish for a reason.


I just go and fish for fun during the closure. I follow the gear restrictions for the local rivers and all is good. There's no way I am going to not fish for a month and a half if my body allows.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I know a lot of guys who box every legal walleye they catch and when they hit their limit head home. Not me. I like to fish and be out there. Usually release every walleye under 16" anyway. Sometimes just keep releasing them to stay under the limit and keep fishing.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all, I was incorrect!!! Learn new stuff everyday,, just got this back from DNR,, YES you are correct,, you can still fish after getting limit, C&R.  

here is the response from DNR


"You can continue fishing after you have your limit, but you must then practice catch and immediate release fishing. IT gives people a chance to fish for other species after their limit of one species is in the boat."


"I’ve heard the fishing the last week has been amazing on the river!"


Sara Thomas


Sara Creque Thomas

*Michigan DNR – Fisheries*

Lake Erie Unit Manager

Waterford Fisheries Station

7806 Gale Rd.

Waterford, MI 48327


248-666-7443


< : {{{{ > < < ‘ ||||>< <’{{{{{><|


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

ICEGUY said:


> Hi all, I was incorrect!!! Learn new stuff everyday,, just got this back from DNR,, YES you are correct,, you can still fish after getting limit, C&R.
> 
> here is the response from DNR
> 
> ...


You could have simply read the Michigan fishing guide any time in the last few years. It's in there.


----------

